# term



## cda (Jul 1, 2010)

not in the office, but need the term for skylight like area, where the sprinkler protection can be eliminated, if it is a certain max. size

Have not been dealing with codes the past two weeks, so rusty.

Thanks

and if someone wants to site the nfpa 13 section and post the wording it would also  help


----------



## Coug Dad (Jul 1, 2010)

NFPA 13 (2002) 8.5.7 Skylights less than 32 square feet separated by at least 10 feet from other skylight or pocket.

8.5.7 Skylights. Sprinklers shall be permitted to be omitted from skylights and similar ceiling pockets not exceeding 32 ft2 (3 m2) in area, regardless of hazard classification, that are separated by at least 10 ft (3 m) horizontally from any other skylight or unprotected ceiling pocket.

2010 NFPA 13

8.5.7.1 Sprinklers shall be permitted to be omitted from skylights not exceeding 32 ft2 (3 m2) in area, regardless of hazard classification, that are separated by at least 10 ft (3 m) horizontally from any other unprotected skylight or unprotected ceiling pocket.

8.5.7.2 Skylights not exceeding 32 ft2 (3 m2) shall be permitted to have a plastic cover.


----------



## cda (Jul 1, 2010)

"POCKETS" that is the term

is there a seperate section for that or is 8.5.7 it??

thanks


----------



## cda (Jul 1, 2010)

found it

thanks

http://www.ffcdi.com/downloadpics/whats_new12.pdf


----------



## peach (Jul 5, 2010)

pockets are different than coffered ceilings... I've seen fire inspectors try to enforce a sprinkler head (or smoke detector) in every single part of a coffered ceiling


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 5, 2010)

When applicable, I always used........... one should keep a sharp pocket knife or potentially give up their coffers to drive the point home in classes.  Yes, there is a difference unless a soffet is involved.


----------

